# Aufbau 26" Carbon Renner



## Sani83 (15. November 2018)

Da man ja nie rechtzeitig genug anfangen kann und der junge Mann inzwischen auch völlig infiziert ist geht es nun so langsam mit dem nächsten Projekt los. Dem bereits leichten 24" mit 7,5Kg soll nun ein schönes leichtes 26" folgen. Basis ist ein Carbonrahmen mit 14" und 1135g.

Dazu habe ich einen günstigen Restposten als LRS bekommen. XRM 333 Felge, Aerospeichen, Alunippel und NoTubes 3.30 Naben












Kurbel wir ein X1 die entsprechend gekürzt werden muss, dazu ein passendes 30er Kettenblatt. Hier noch das schwarze, inzwischen habe ich ein passendes rotes.




Die schöne und leicht RS SID wird so erst mal leider nicht passen. Das Steuerrohr ist mit 95mm sehr kurz und der tapered Schaftübergang bei den älteren RS Gabel leider recht lange. Erstmal soll eh noch eine leichte Carbongabel einzug halten, die SID ist dann eher die nächste Ausbaustufe.




Bei diesem Bike darf der Große nun selbst alles machen. Die Spaß ist groß und da es immer nur Stück für Stück gemacht wird auch spannend. So lernt er auch noch nebenbei das Schrauben.












Bei den Bremsen vertraue ich wieder auf Magura, dieses mal eine MT6. Bremsscheiben wieder von Ashima, 66g in 160mm.




Der Zwischenstand sieht schon mal ganz gut aus wie ich finde.

Hier mal die komplette Teileliste mit (selbst gewogenen) Gewichten:


----------



## Hammer-Ali (15. November 2018)

Wow.
Wenn das fertig ist, wird der ja noch recht kleine Filius es sicher SOFORT fahren wollen, obwohl er auf dem 24er sicher noch besser aufgehoben ist. Aber mit sowas kann man Kindern eh nicht kommen.. 

Ich selbst hab meiner Tochter mit 11 nen 11kg-Fully aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sani83 (15. November 2018)

Hab ihn schon vorgewarnt, dass er damit erst mal noch ne Weile warten muss. Mal sehen wir lange er das aushält 

Aktuell ist das 24" wirklich perfekt. Aber alleine das Suchen der Teile und die Planung machen schon viel Spaß.
Und da er jetzt in einem Alter ist, indem er bereits selbst unter Anleitung schrauben kann, ist das schon geil. 

Der kleine Bruder mit seinen knapp 3 Jahren muss inzwischen auch schon mitreden und dazwischen immer wieder "Probeheben", damit das Gewicht auch weiterhin passt 

Ein Fully wird sicher irgendwann auch noch ein Thema werden...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (15. November 2018)

Ich habe mit meiner Tochter, glaube da war sie gerade mal 10, gemeinsam nen Hinterrad eingespeicht. 
Das war großer Sport!


----------



## Sani83 (15. November 2018)

Selbst Einspeichen ist natürlich nochmal eine andere Nummer. Das ist richtiges Handwerk!
Respekt, vor allen Dingen wenn die Kinder dazu dann auch die notwendige Geduld mitbringen.


----------



## Hille2001 (15. November 2018)

Respekt schönes Bike

Beim Rocket Ron hast du aber Glück gehabt...
Die Übersetzung reicht aus ?


----------



## Sani83 (15. November 2018)

Wir werden sehen ob 30 zu 42 reicht, hat er bisher am 24" auch. Wobei dann eigentlich aufgrund der größeren Reifen beim 26" eine 28er Blatt passend wäre.
46er Kassette will ich eigentlich nicht verbauen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (15. November 2018)

Meiner Tochter habe ich 1x11 SRAM gegönnt. Ihr reichen 30/42 bisher für jede Steigung. Ein 46er würde ich höchstens für die Alpen oder sowas verbauen.


----------



## Chris_DH (15. November 2018)

Sehr schick !

Für welche Gabel hast du dich entschieden (Bezugsquelle)? Suche auch gerade eine 26er Carbongabel, die nicht so hoch aufbaut.


----------



## Sani83 (15. November 2018)

Ist ne Gabel von Aliexpress
2016 full carbon fork mtb 26 27.5 29er tapered 700c disc brake QR 9mm bicycle front frok mtb rigid carbon mountain bike fork mtb
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/h0hQ6YD

Hab die genommen da sie nahezu gleich hoch ist wie ne Federgabel.


----------



## Chris_DH (15. November 2018)

Danke, baut leider zu hoch auf.
Habe aber schon nen Kompromiss bei Ali gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sani83 (16. November 2018)

Heute ist die Kurbel frisch gekürzt angekommen. 





Vielen Dank @kurbeltom  für die top Arbeit.
Mein Junior wollte nach der Schule gleich an den Einbau gehen


----------



## Hille2001 (16. November 2018)

Deine Kurbel ist hohl?
Welches Maß hast du genommen?

Meine GX1000 war Vollmaterial


----------



## Sani83 (16. November 2018)

Kurbel hat 130mm. Ist eine X1 und keine GX, wobei die Baugleich sind. Allerdings hab ich die 1400, welche auch bei der GX am 24“ an der gleichen Stelle hohl ist.


----------



## Hille2001 (16. November 2018)

Wie groß ist denn Sohnemann?


----------



## Sani83 (17. November 2018)

Aktuell 1,19m, aber es passt ja auch noch nicht. So ab 1,25m sollte es passen.


----------



## Sani83 (17. November 2018)

Heute hat der den Schaltzug verlegt und die Pedale angeschraubt









Und dann konnte die erste Testrunde starten





Ein paar kleine Restarbeiten wie die Bremsleitungen kürzen gibt es noch, aber sonst nähern wir uns dem Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (18. November 2018)

Sani83 schrieb:


>


Was war jetzt noch mal der Grund, warum das Kind auf dem viel zu großen Rad fahren muss?


----------



## Chris_DH (18. November 2018)

Hättest du dir doch nur die Mühe gemacht 2 Antworten hoch zu scrollen...


----------



## BOOZE (18. November 2018)

Das wird in den nächsten 4 Jahren nicht passen.
Da hat der Papa das Ziel verfehlt, ein Kinderrad wird das nicht.


----------



## Sani83 (18. November 2018)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Das wird in den nächsten 4 Jahren nicht passen.
> Da hat der Papa das Ziel verfehlt, ein Kinderrad wird das nicht.



Hatte mich schon gefragt wann die Diskussion im nächsten Beitrag neu gestartet wird 

Verstehe deine Argumente durchaus. Sehe es dennoch nicht so dramatisch wie du. Aber das ist ja das schöne im Forum, man kann Meinungen und Erfahrungen austauschen. Ob und was man damit macht ist jedem selbst überlassen. 

Grüße


----------



## Chris_DH (18. November 2018)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch schon drauf gewartet ...
Da ich den Rahmen sehr interessant finde, habe ich mir mal die Geometrie angeschaut und mit dem Vpace 26er verglichen:


 

Das Vpace ist für Kinder ab 1,30m und absolut auf Kinder getrimmt. Daher finde ich das BXT im Direktvergleich eigentlich absolut passend!
Stack und Reach des BXT wären noch interessant.
Ich für meinen Fall wünsche deinem Sprössling viel Spaß mit dem neuen Hobel


----------



## Sani83 (18. November 2018)

Danke, den wird er sicher haben, bzw. hat er bereits jetzt mit dem Aufbau.

Stack und Reach betragen 538 bzw. 360
Beim Max 26 sind es 565 bzw. 358


----------



## mwcycles (18. November 2018)

Sani83 schrieb:


> Danke, den wird er sicher haben, bzw. hat er bereits jetzt mit dem Aufbau.
> 
> Stack und Reach betragen 538 bzw. 360
> Beim Max 26 sind es 565 bzw. 358



Interessant, ist das Tretlager beim BXT also 3cm höher als beim Vpace?


----------



## Sani83 (19. November 2018)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch schon drauf gewartet ...
> Da ich den Rahmen sehr interessant finde, habe ich mir mal die Geometrie angeschaut und mit dem Vpace 26er verglichen:
> Anhang anzeigen 796728
> 
> ...



Hier mal der direkte Vergleich, die Daten sind jeweils der Homepage entnommen:




Grüße


----------



## mwcycles (19. November 2018)

Hat das Vpace tatsächlich nur 954mm Radstand? Habe gerade das 24" Rennrad meines Sohnes gemessen - 920mm Radstand mit 390mm Kettenstreben und 440mm Oberrohr. Vpace hat 25mm mehr Kettenstrebe, 84mm mehr Oberrohr, aber nur 34mm mehr Radstand? Wo ist mein Denkfehler?
Mein Sohn ist jetzt 1.27m gross, das MX20 wird wirklich zu klein, und ich würde auch gerne gleich ein 26" aufbauen.


----------



## Chris_DH (19. November 2018)

Beim Vpace ist das Oberrohr horizontal gemessen. Denke das macht schon was aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mwcycles (19. November 2018)

Sowohl beim BXT als auch beim Rennrad meines Sohnes war die Messung auch horizontal.
Mich würde vor allem der tatsächliche BB-drop beim BXT und beim Vpace intressieren - beim Vpace keine Angabe, beim BXT sind die 39mm der Gabelversatz, der BB-drop wird mit 92mm angegeben, das ist aber die Tretlagerbreite...


----------



## Sani83 (21. November 2018)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Sowohl beim BXT als auch beim Rennrad meines Sohnes war die Messung auch horizontal.
> Mich würde vor allem der tatsächliche BB-drop beim BXT und beim Vpace intressieren - beim Vpace keine Angabe, beim BXT sind die 39mm der Gabelversatz, der BB-drop wird mit 92mm angegeben, das ist aber die Tretlagerbreite...



Die 39mm beim BXT sind der Abstand der Innenlagermitte zu einer gedachten Linie zwischen der Achse des Vorder- und Hinterrads.
Was meinst du mit Gabelversatz? Die Gabelvorbiegung?


----------



## mwcycles (21. November 2018)

Sani83 schrieb:


> Die 39mm beim BXT sind der Abstand der Innenlagermitte zu einer gedachten Linie zwischen der Achse des Vorder- und Hinterrads.
> Was meinst du mit Gabelversatz? Die Gabelvorbiegung?


Laut Skizze bei BXT ist 39mm tatsächlich die Gabelvorbiegung und nicht der BB-drop.
Würde deiner Meinung nach das BXT ab 1.30m gut passen?


----------



## LemonLipstick (21. November 2018)

Das ist eine sehr interessante Thematik. Ich beschäftige mich auch schon seit einiger Zeit mit kindgerechten 26" Geometrien. Als Teil der Wiener Rahmenbaugruppe " Selberbruzzler " habe ich da schon einiges an Erfahrung sammeln können. Daraus ist ein Rahmen für Kinder entstanden. Anbei ein Bild meiner Konstruktion in Form eines ersten Prototypen in 26".






Das Bike passt ab einer Körpergröße von 125cm sehr gut. Durch die kurzen Kettenstreben am Hinterbau lässt sich das Bike auch gut mit  24” Laufräder fahren. Damit passt dann das Bike schon ab 115cm Körpergröße.

Wichtig für einen tauglichen 26" Rahmen für Kids ist aus meiner Sicht ein kurzes Sitzrohr kombiniert mit einer sinnvollen Tretlagerabsenkung daraus resultiert eine niedrige Überstandshöhe. Kurzer Hinterbau ( Kettenstreben ) runden eine sinnvolle Gemometrie ab.

Die gleiche Geometrie mit 24” Laufräder.


----------



## giant_r (21. November 2018)

@LemonLipstick,
wunderbar, sobald ihr die rahmen dann jetzt für 200€ ueber aliexpress anbietet, nehme ich einen.
sieht super aus.


----------



## mwcycles (21. November 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Wichtig für einen tauglichen 26" Rahmen für Kids ist aus meiner Sicht ein kurzes Sitzrohr kombiniert mit einer sinnvollen Tretlagerabsenkung daraus resultiert eine niedrige Überstandshöhe.


Was ist denn Deiner Meinung nach eine sinnvolle Tretlagerabsenkung? Die 39mm beim BXT entsprechen ja dem bei 26"-Hardtails für Erwachsene Üblichen. Von der Bodenfreiheit her könnte man mit 130mm oder 140mm Kurbeln noch deutlich tiefer gehen, dann wird aber der Stack sehr gross.


----------



## LemonLipstick (21. November 2018)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Was ist denn Deiner Meinung nach eine sinnvolle Tretlagerabsenkung? Die 39mm beim BXT entsprechen ja dem bei 26"-Hardtails für Erwachsene Üblichen. Von der Bodenfreiheit her könnte man mit 130mm oder 140mm Kurbeln noch deutlich tiefer gehen, dann wird aber der Stack sehr gross.



Unser Rahmen hat 60mm Tretlagerabsenkung in Kombination mit einer 140mm Kurbel bei 26”. Das funktioniert wirklich sehr gut. 

@giant_r  sehr gerne  sobald die Serienproduktion bei uns ist.


----------



## mwcycles (21. November 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> sobald die Serienproduktion bei uns ist.


Wann ist es denn soweit? Für 200€ bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## giant_r (21. November 2018)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Wann ist es denn soweit? Für 200€ bin ich auch dabei...


eh, hinten anstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (21. November 2018)

Ich schätze die Rahmen sind Ende Jänner verfügbar .


----------



## giant_r (21. November 2018)

jetzt bin ich aber angefuchst...


----------



## LemonLipstick (21. November 2018)

Ich möchte hier den Aufbauthread nicht zuspamen, wollte und habe hoffentlich was sinnvolles zur Diskussion bezüglich Rahmengeometrie beigetragen.

Zu unserem Kinder Rahmenprojekt eröffne ich einen eigenen Thread sobald die Rahmen verfügbar sind.


----------



## georgauf (21. November 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr interessante Thematik. Ich beschäftige mich auch schon seit einiger Zeit mit kindgerechten 26" Geometrien. Als Teil der Wiener Rahmenbaugruppe " Selberbruzzler " habe ich da schon einiges an Erfahrung sammeln können. Daraus ist ein Rahmen für Kinder entstanden. Anbei ein Bild meiner Konstruktion in Form eines ersten Prototypen in 26".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir recht sicher, einen deiner - ich nehme mal an Söhne -  mit einem der Räder im Sommer auf den HWW Trails gesehen zu haben.
Wirklich tolles Rad, unsre ganze Runde war schwer begeistert und hat intressierte Blicke aufs Rad geworfen.
Als ich dann den jungen Herrn Fahrer fragte, was denn das für ein Rad sei, antwortete er mir nur "a Mountainbike" und düste davon. 
hahahha weiter so!


----------



## reijada (22. November 2018)

Sehr schöner Aufbau mit einem klasse Gewicht.
Wenn dein Sohn noch so ca. 8 cm wächst wird es passen, sag ihm er soll sich damit beeilen.
Meine Tochter fährt ihr 26er Raven seit 1,5 Jahren. Da war sie knapp 1,28m, sie hat aber auch lange Beine.
Das 24er Orbea ging vernünftig mit 1,23m da sehe ich die 1,25 für dein 26er schon bisschen früh.
Ich habe auch das taperd Problem am neuaufbau des nächsten Cube Elite  29ers.
Aufgrund des extrem kurzen Steuerrohrs passte das mit der Sid Worldcup auch nicht so ohne weiteres.
Ich habe dann das Oberteil des Steuersatzes im Durchmesser angepasst.


----------



## Sani83 (23. November 2018)

Hatte auch vor das Oberteil des Steuersatz anzupassen. Das Lager an sich ist nicht das Thema, eher das Gegenstück, das auf den Schaft geschoben wird. Hast du das auch so gelöste?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reijada (23. November 2018)

Guck mal in meinem Aufbauthreat.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-29er-cube-elite-super-hpc.872682/#post-15398732

Da hab ich das erklärt.
Testweise ich mal den Vorbau korrekt befestigt, um zu sehen ob das bearbeitete Teil nirgends am Schaft scheuert


----------



## LockeTirol (27. November 2018)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch schon drauf gewartet ...
> Da ich den Rahmen sehr interessant finde, habe ich mir mal die Geometrie angeschaut und mit dem Vpace 26er verglichen:
> Anhang anzeigen 796728
> 
> ...


Beim Vergleich der Geo sollte die Tretlagerhöhe sowie Stack und Reach nicht vergessen werden.


----------



## Chris_DH (27. November 2018)

Wurde doch schon gemacht 





Sani83 schrieb:


> Hier mal der direkte Vergleich, die Daten sind jeweils der Homepage entnommen:


----------



## Schnegge (27. November 2018)

Immer wieder toll wie jeder Hersteller irgendwas anderes misst... wieso hat das bxt einen um 7 cm längern Radstand, wenn die Kettenstreben nur 0.5 cm, der Reach nur 0.2 cm länger ist und der Lenkwinkel noch dazu ein halbes Grad steiler ist... bei dem um 2.7 cm niedrigerem Stack kann es nicht an der Einbaulänge der Gabel liegen... ich befürchte fast, dass die bxt Daten die falschen (oder falscheren) sind... ein deutlicher längerer als der angegebene Reach und der niedrige Stack passen auf jeden Fall zu der Sitzhaltung des zukünftigen Fahrers... das sieht auf dem Bild nämlich deutlich weiter entfernt von passend aus, als es die angegebenen Daten vermuten lassen...


----------



## mwcycles (27. November 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Beim Vergleich der Geo sollte die Tretlagerhöhe sowie Stack und Reach nicht vergessen werden.


Dürfen wir die Tretlagerhöhe vom Vpace (besser noch den BB-drop) erfahren? Und ich kann immer noch nicht verstehen, wie man mit 415mm Kettenstreben, 524mm Oberrohr und 69°Lekwinkel auf nur 954mm Radstand kommt? Bitte auch nicht vergessen, dass der Fahrer auf dem Bild nur 1.19m gross ist, weit von der Empfehlung von 1.30m von Vpace entfernt.


----------



## Schnegge (27. November 2018)

Wieso Gabel 450 mm + 85 mm Steuerrohr mal sinus 21° macht 192 mm... das plus 358 mm Reach plus 415 mm Kettenstreben macht 965 mm... passt doch bis auf einen cm... wenn man jetzt mit SAG mist oder/und die der Steuerwinkel ein bissl steiler ist oder/und die Kettenstrebenlänge nicht horizontal gemessen ist... dann passt es doch... ok den Gabelversatz sollte man noch berücksichtigen... Beim BXT komme ich bei der gleichen Rechnung und der selben angenommen Einbauhöhe der Gabel auf 970 mm... und das passt einfach nicht zusammen...


----------



## LockeTirol (27. November 2018)

Welches Bild? BB Drop kann der @snoeren sicher mitteilen. Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, 65mm. Woher hast du den Radstand?


----------



## snoeren (27. November 2018)

Das MAX26 hat einen BB-Drop von 70 mm und ist zB für unsere Kurbeln mit 130 mm optimiert. 

Bei der WB ist uns tatsächlich ein Fehler unterlaufen, danke für den Hinweis. Die WB mit Gabel ohne Versatz beträgt 957 mm. Die WB mit unserer Carbongabel und 45 mm reiche ich nach. 

Generell ist das MAX26 auch schon gut ab ca. 1,28 m fahrbar. 

Grüße, Sören


----------



## Schnegge (27. November 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Welches Bild? BB Drop kann der @snoeren sicher mitteilen. Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, 65mm. Woher hast du den Radstand?


Auf der hompage steht 953.8 mm... ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass die Rahmen auf das Zehntel genau gleich sind....


----------



## mwcycles (27. November 2018)

snoeren schrieb:


> Das MAX26 hat einen BB-Drop von 70 mm und ist zB für unsere Kurbeln mit 130 mm optimiert.
> 
> Bei der WB ist uns tatsächlich ein Fehler unterlaufen, danke für den Hinweis. Die WB mit Gabel ohne Versatz beträgt 957 mm. Die WB mit unserer Carbongabel und 45 mm reiche ich nach.
> 
> ...



Danke, jezt passt alles besser zusammen... Hauptunterschied zum BXT ist also tatsächlich die Tretlagerhöhe und der Stack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (27. November 2018)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass die Rahmen auf das Zehntel genau gleich sind....



So war das ja auch grundsätzlich nicht gedacht/gemeint.
Es ging darum einen adäquaten Vergleich zu finden im Bezug auf kindertaugliche Rahmengröße. Da VPace einen sehr guten Job macht, bot sich der Vergleich einfach an.


----------



## Schnegge (28. November 2018)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> So war das ja auch grundsätzlich nicht gedacht/gemeint.
> Es ging darum einen adäquaten Vergleich zu finden im Bezug auf kindertaugliche Rahmengröße. Da VPace einen sehr guten Job macht, bot sich der Vergleich einfach an.


Da hast du mich jetzt falsch verstanden... meine Aussge bezog sich auf die doch etwas sehr genaue Angabe des Masses im Zehntelbereich und darauf, dass die einzelnen V-Pace Rahmen aufgrund von Fertigungstolleranzen sicherlich nicht so exakt gefertigt werden... sprich die haben sicherlich eine gewisse Serienstreuung...
Deinen Ansatz mit V-Pace als Vergleich kann ich aber gut nachvollziehen... habe ich vor gut einem Jahr auch so gemacht... da die Leute mit den V-Pace nur positives berichten und das ganze auch von den Proportionen gut aussieht... hatte mich aber bei 1.45 m an dem 275er orientiert... das V-Pace hat aber leider zu wenig Federweg und einen zu steilen Lenkwinkel für unser Einsatzgebiet... Reach und Stack sind beim OKA von meinem Grossen gleich denen vom V-Pace... der Lenkwinkel ist aber 2.5° flacher und der Federweg liegt noch bei 130... ...bald aber bei 140 oder 150 (müssen wir mal testen; die 130 werden jedenfalls mitlerweile gnadenlos ausgenutzt ) ...zwangsweise ist da natürlich das Tretlager mit einem BB-offset von 3 cm etwas höher... das Rad passt perfekt zu Fahrer und Einsatzgebiet
Bei eurem bxt habe ich dennoch das Gefühl, dass die angegebene Rahmengeo nicht passt. Auf dem Bild mit Fahrer sieht das so aus, als würden da noch deutlich mehr als 6 cm an Fahrergrösse fehlen... aber vielleicht täusche ich mich da ja auch... wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Spass mit dem Gerät... die Optik ist auf jedenfall schonmal top


----------



## snoeren (28. November 2018)

@Schnegge kennst du die MAX Trail Varianten eigentlich schon? http://www.vpace.de/produkt/max26-trail-kinderbike/... ein 275er ist auch schon fertig, nur noch nicht online.


----------



## Schnegge (28. November 2018)

snoeren schrieb:


> @Schnegge kennst du die MAX Trail Varianten eigentlich schon? http://www.vpace.de/produkt/max26-trail-kinderbike/... ein 275er ist auch schon fertig, nur noch nicht online.


Hatte ich schon mal gesehen... ist das ein anderer Rahmen oder einfach nur 'ne längere Gabel? Auch hier solltet ihr noch mal auf die WB schauen... 

Aber wir sind ja schon gut versorgt


----------



## kailinds (6. Dezember 2018)

Dieses interessiert mich auch. 
Meine jüngere Tochter (130cm) braucht einen Ersatz für das Islabikes Beinn 24 und Max Trail könnte eine gute Option sein.
Ich freue mich auch auf das neue @LemonLipstick Bike.

Da ich die Geometrie mit beide Max26 und BXT/Tideace ein bisschen zu steil finde, habe ich meiner ältere Tochter (136cm) dieses gekauft: https://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/zest/2018
Head angle 68 deg, seat tube angle 74 deg & Reach 390mm --> long, low & slack!
Es war ein bisschen gebraucht, also bekam ich einen guten Deal.
Das Gewicht des Bikes war enttäuschend, da es 12,5kg wog.  Ich muss es auf Diät setzen.

@snoeren: wie funktioniert Max 26 mit 145mm Kurbeln oder sollte man nur 130mm benutzen?


----------



## LockeTirol (7. Dezember 2018)

Gerade mit einer langen Gabel kann das Max26 auch mit der 145mm Kurbel gefahren werden. Mit einer 100mm Gabel hat das Max dann auch 68°


----------

